# Bob visits Santa



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a request for these pictures, but please keep in mind I had to take a picture of a picture so they're kinda fuzzy

This first one was Bob's first ever visit to Santa. This was 4 years ago. That's Tony Stewart on Bob's back. Tony was my blind yearling Sulcata...







This was the next year making it 3 years ago...






This was 2 years ago, notice that Bob has graduated to the floor as he was too big to sit on Santa's lap. And Santa didn't have too hard of a time trying to hold on to Bob who wanted to go crusin






This last one was last Saturday. It was a ball! It was totally crowded and everybody wanted to touch Bob and ask questions about him. Bob somehow seems to know he's the center of attention in a crowd and he holds his head up high and walks around the store and if he see's something red he bites it and either pulls it off the shelf or tries to eat it. This may be the last year we will be able to do this tho, because Bob is now way too heavy for one person to lift and too big for the Bob cart. He didn't fit flat against the bottom so he was sideways in the cart. This was sponsored by my friend who operates Senior Dog Rescue so I am talking to her about her getting some volunteers to get Bob next year. He attracts such a crowd it's good publicity for the rescue.
The best of all was a small blond boy who first asked if he could touch Bob and then he says "How big was he when he was small?" hahaha
Notice how hard this years Santa was struggling to hold onto Bob. We had to wait for his turn, so he was used to walking around the store and certainly didn't want to hold still...

Bob and Santa 2010


----------



## coreyc (Dec 20, 2010)

Those pictures are awesome


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome Maggie! Thanks for sharing! Bob sure is lucky to have you as a friend. 8)


----------



## Becki (Dec 20, 2010)

I bet you made Santa's day! Too cute!


----------



## Edna (Dec 20, 2010)

Did Santa tell you what Bob asked for? Or is that confidential?


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 20, 2010)

that is super cute..i wish i can take tobi but he is too small i think... but adorable, thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Dec 20, 2010)

That was so funny Maggie. I loved it. It's amazing how you can see how Bob has grown.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey! All those Santas are different...I knew there was no Santa...just don't tell my little ones!


----------



## Missy (Dec 20, 2010)

Those pics made my day, thank you Maggie I needed that more than you will ever no


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome! So is Santa visiting a pet store?


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2010)

Cute pictures of Bob and Santa. He has really grown since that first picture.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Maggie. those are a great series of pictures! Amazing to see how much Bob has grown!! Thank so much for sharing!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Awesome! So is Santa visiting a pet store?



It was a Petco, but the money for the pictures went to Senior Dog Rescue...



Torty Mom said:


> Maggie. those are a great series of pictures! Amazing to see how much Bob has grown!! Thank so much for sharing!!



That shows you just how much a Sulcata will grow. That's only 4 years of growth...


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 20, 2010)

AWESOME set Maggie!!! Really cool to see the size difference in only 4 years.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2010)

Maggie, you are just the best. Love your Bob stories. You never fail to amaze me.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice! very nice photos and I enjoyed reading your posts. Ditch the bob cart, get a Bob mobile!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Maggie you could get him one of those scooter things!!


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats too cute. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 20, 2010)

Maggie- thank you so much for sharing! I'm very interested in the "Bob cart". I'd love to do something like that with Tex, but couldn't think of a way. Do you happen to have any pics of the Bob cart?


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 20, 2010)

....and What did your little Bob ask from Santa?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice pics, it is a little hard to tell was it the same santa? and did he recognize bob and think as he gets bigger "oh man how is he gonna fit on my lap?" I used to dress up as santa for a coupe of parties and my local hospital have not done it in a few years, and the range of reactions kids give are amazing, some love you some hate you and some adults for some strange reason like to punch santa in the stomach.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Nice pics, it is a little hard to tell was it the same santa? and did he recognize bob and think as he gets bigger "oh man how is he gonna fit on my lap?" I used to dress up as santa for a coupe of parties and my local hospital have not done it in a few years, and the range of reactions kids give are amazing, some love you some hate you and some adults for some strange reason like to punch santa in the stomach.



The second guy looks like from the movie Bad Santa...


----------



## turtletania (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope gets his santa wish....and you too of course! Merry Christmas to all my TF friends.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2010)

When I asked you to post Bob's Santa picture it never occurred to me to see ALL of them. I'm so happy you posted them all on one thread. What a great progression. I thoroughly enjoyed these pictures!!

Here's a link to the thread where Maggie showed us the Bob cart:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-cart


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2010)

Sooo cute Maggie 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2010)

I was so looking forward to getting to see Bob and his Santa photo again this year. Thank you for not only showing it, but the past ones too!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

OK .. Maggie .... way too cool .... Dats one Hip Shelled Santa! 

JD~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't other people take their torts to get their pictures taken with Santa? I didn't think I was that different...


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 25, 2010)

I guess Bob's been a good tort this year! Look forward to seeing more of your pics!

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 27, 2010)

So, now that Christmas is over, don't keep us in suspense.

Did Bob get what he asked for?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope...Bob hasn't gotten anything yet...




Stephanie Logan said:


> So, now that Christmas is over, don't keep us in suspense.
> 
> Did Bob get what he asked for?


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Dec 27, 2010)

that is to Cute!


----------



## RV's mom (Dec 27, 2010)

another great story with bob pics. what more could anyone ask for ??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 28, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> another great story with bob pics. what more could anyone ask for ??



But I didn't write a story...just told what happened. Again, thanks for the compliment


----------

